
Ask HN: Is there a relation between age and learning style? - bg117
Has your learning style changed over the years? Or do you continue the same way? What works and what doesn&#x27;t?
======
jimmyvalmer
Doing, not watching.

College tuition is essentially payment for someone grading my problem sets.

The lectures themselves were worthless.

------
thecrumb
I'd say now I rarely 'learn' anything. I just Google it.

